
Silicon Valley Courts Brand-Name Teachers - ted0
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/02/technology/silicon-valley-teachers-tech.html?mcubz=0
======
angersock
I had to recheck this, but there isn't a single black or latino or asian kid
in any of the pictures. Not _one_.

Like, I hate to race-bait here, but given the exceptionally well-documented
issues that inner-city and empoverished school districts face, seeing an
article showing lily-white classrooms run by oddly-tanned Stepford extras is a
little disconcerting.

I'm sure the lady is nice and means well, but it's kinda damning.

